# From bears to bullets - New uniform proposal



## ark (16 Jan 2007)

> Inventor hopes to sell armour suit to the military
> By Wade Hemsworth
> The Hamilton Spectator
> (Jan 11, 2007)
> ...



http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=hamilton/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1168470616997&call_pageid=1020420665036&col=1014656511815

Pictures can be found in the full article.


----------



## ThainC (16 Jan 2007)

I have to say, that's definitely pretty cool lookin'.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jan 2007)

> and could be mass-produced for about $2,000, Hurtubise says.


2 Grand for one suite, eh? Well, it's better then being blown up and shot. I would but one, they look amazing  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (16 Jan 2007)

I watched a documentary about him and his Ursus Suit (_Project URSUS _ is the name of the movie I believe).

I'm surprised he isn't locked up in a padded cell.  The man is certifiable!


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2007)

I'd question the effectiveness of it in reality, as there's always a trade-off between protection and mobility, but $2000 for a suit isn't at all expensive, when you consider the cost of protective equipment we wear anyway... I'm guessing the cost of just body armor with hard plates, as well as ballistic eyewear, helmet, etc add up to well over $2000...

Don't know about immediate military applications, but who knows, if it works as well as claimed, but have a role in police emergency response teams...


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I'd question the effectiveness of it in reality, as there's always a trade-off between protection and mobility, but $2000 for a suit isn't at all expensive, when you consider the cost of protective equipment we wear anyway... I'm guessing the cost of just body armor with hard plates, as well as ballistic eyewear, helmet, etc add up to well over $2000...
> 
> Don't know about immediate military applications, but who knows, if it works as well as claimed, but have a role in police emergency response teams...



I think the intimidating badass factor must be taken into account too.  ;D

On a serious note, who wants to bet DARPA is quietly looking at this in connection with their powered exoskeleton research?


----------



## Spanky (16 Jan 2007)

Looks like Robo-Cop ;D


----------



## Devlin (16 Jan 2007)

This guy used to show up at the armoury in North Bay and ask anyone wearing green to shoot at him to test his suit...needless to say we denied his requests.


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jan 2007)

I think he's been playing too many videogames... I mean the Trojan suit??
all joking aside, if it works, it'd be a very welcome (and cool) addition.

(for anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, the Spartans are the suited troops in the HALO games on Xbox)


----------



## Trooper Hale (16 Jan 2007)

If i was a dirt poor Afghan farmer and i saw a bloke in that suit coming towards me i'd shit bricks! Definately lives up to the LCF and very much a intimadation factor there too. How hot would it be to wear though? It doesnt look very breathable does it?


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jan 2007)

Apparently, it's got a NASA-esque cooling system for the suit, so I'm guessing that it would at least be bearable. (pun intended)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jan 2007)

My understanding is that the new style of Hockey equipment is based on his bear suit experiments. I saw a program where he was demonstrating his bulletproof material about a year ago, seemed at that time to need work to be practical. This guy is crazy with streaks of genius in between, he also doesn't seem to care about practical aspects much.


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jan 2007)

I would agree with that statement for his 'ballistic cushions' due to the bulkiness and such of it, but this 'hockey equipment' actually looks both practical and feasible.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2007)

Curious as to how much it weighs.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2007)

And how it performs in 35C plus heat?  How much more weight for the cooling system?


----------



## BernDawg (16 Jan 2007)

According to the article it weighs 18 Kg.  Didn't mention the cooling system. Let's hope it's included.  I've seen the bear suit documentry and yes I think he's nuts but he did survive several attacks and other traumas in it.


----------



## Scratch_043 (16 Jan 2007)

weight is 18 kilos, and the cooling system is integrated.

I'm sure that all of this is in the article.

EDIT: I was beaten to the punch


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Jan 2007)

Um what is the purpose of the clock dangling between his legs? Is it sort of like that mental rapper guy who walks around with viking horns on his head and a big clock around his neck??? ;D
Love the suit though it looks really cool and hey maybe you could do a Robocop thing...you know add some bionic parts if you have to.


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

wonder if the suit also has a heating system
Problem with some of the places we have to operate, it can be sweltering during the day and below freezing at night.  Then ther's also the issue of altitude and the need to get air into your lungs.


----------



## Devlin (16 Jan 2007)

Discovery Channel is covering this shortly...Daily Planet to be exact


----------



## warspite (16 Jan 2007)

lol That suit is awesome :rofl:


----------



## medaid (16 Jan 2007)

If this could be studied more, if could very well save many soldiers' lives on the battle field. If they could also include remote monitoring devices, such as hear rate, persperation, EEG, it could give great remote diagnosis to medtechs and or physicians. Auto morphine and chemical drugs and vacines may also be injected  cool suit!


----------



## Samsquanch (16 Jan 2007)

If you want to see this guy get hit with bats run down by a truck and kicked off a hill, click on the link below. He's either very tough or the 1st version of the suit works pretty good. I still think he may be a nut bar.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3CzYw5-qdA


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2007)

It's still high tech piece of kit that is intended for use in a very tough environment.

Batteries, power packs and all the little bits of gee whiz stuff that can go wrong / break down (at the most inoportune moment).

Looks like good kit to have for specialized elements but, not necessarily for everyone.


----------



## westie048 (17 Jan 2007)

looks cool


 :skull:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (17 Jan 2007)

http://www.hamiltonspectator.com/media_archive/jan-11-2007_a.html

My friend sent me this just as I was reading this article... weird coincidence
It's an interview with the guy while he's wearing the suit


----------



## Arsenal (17 Jan 2007)

Samsquanch said:
			
		

> If you want to see this guy get hit with bats run down by a truck and kicked off a hill, click on the link below. He's either very tough or the 1st version of the suit works pretty good. I still think he may be a nut bar....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3CzYw5-qdA



Nearly pissed my pants laughing when he gets hit by the truck the second time.

Pretty cool stuff, maybe a glimpse of the future soldier. Needs goverment money to streamline and make that badboy practical.


----------



## brihard (18 Jan 2007)

If Heinlein were still alive he'd be nodding sagely...


----------



## bcbarman (18 Jan 2007)

the interview does rememind me a lot of those wackos I talk with at recruiting demo's, but his ideas are sound, concepts are good and he is talking to the right people.  

Not too sure I would want a laser pointer built into my helmet, those things do work both ways.   I would also want someone who is building a suit for the military to perhaps read some sun tsu before he goes to star wars and Halo, but anything that saves lives is a good thing.

Lucious Fox (batman Begins) should know that buddy stole his idea, but I think that heinlein should get a royalty.  

I equip my troops with this, will be able to get away with calling them apes without the 2Lt getting mad at me.

...I always get the shakes before a drop


----------



## sober_ruski (18 Jan 2007)

or





 ?
Anyone? Bueller? Someone tell me i wasnt the only to think of that... pretty please.


----------



## medaid (18 Jan 2007)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> the interview does rememind me a lot of those wackos I talk with at recruiting demo's, but his ideas are sound, concepts are good and he is talking to the right people.
> 
> Not too sure I would want a laser pointer built into my helmet, those things do work both ways.   I would also want someone who is building a suit for the military to perhaps read some sun tsu before he goes to star wars and Halo, but anything that saves lives is a good thing.
> 
> ...




hehehe...the MI has arrived... but honestly, I think it'll be a great way to go. IF his suit will be able to pass all the test and requirements set forth by the Forces. Maybe, with better funding and tech, he could build an even smaller version so it's not as bulky.


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jan 2007)

If the suit gets 'picked up' I can certainly see a Mark II version being powered, including exoskeleton for strength enhancement, etc.


----------



## Al_729 (18 Jan 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't this guy also invent some type of light armour 'padding' for vehicle use? It came in squares that could be easily replaced if damaged.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jan 2007)

That is correct, it was being demostrated about a year ago.


----------



## Al_729 (18 Jan 2007)

Has that gone anywhere beyond demonstration?


----------



## brihard (18 Jan 2007)

"There are a dozen different ways of delivering destruction in impersonal wholesale, via ships or missiles of one sort or another, catastrophes so widespread, so unselective, that the war is over because that nation or planet has ceased to exist. What we do is entirely different. We make war as personal as a punch in the nose. We can be selective, applying precisely the required amount of pressure at the specified point at a designated time. We've never been told to go down and kill or capture all left handed redheads in a particular area, but if they tell us to, we can. We will."

Argh. Must go read Starship Troopers again. Good to see I'm not the only Heinlein geek here.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (18 Jan 2007)

May have missed this, but does anybody know if this thing guards against chemical, biological, and nuclear radiation?


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jan 2007)

no, it doesn't


----------



## Shamrock (18 Jan 2007)

Am I the only person giggling thinking about this being used in the counterinsurgency role?  Robocop meets a skinny door...

Just an edit to add:
In a day where getting popular support for what we do seems to waver, I'd like to say my helmet's off to this guy.  He's putting a lot of hard work and thought into preserving our lives.


----------



## sober_ruski (18 Jan 2007)

It might not protect neck and joints just yet, but he only has 15K invested into it. With a few more mils, and that fancy liquid armour and/or dragon skin thing it might turn up a good thing. Current armour still transfers shock to the body, bullet not penetrating wont really help if internals look like jello. Also, did anyone else noticed that cheek part of his "helmet" resemble a paintball mask?


----------



## Arsenal (19 Jan 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Also, did anyone else noticed that cheek part of his "helmet" resemble a paintball mask?



Those are speed holes.


----------



## baudspeed (19 Jan 2007)

I am a little hesitant to take this guy seriously. Personally i like to see people succeed, but this guy strikes me as someone living in a fantasy world and he is trying to make it real.  Hockey gear + custom plastic molding + flashlights strapped to hear = costume for next halloween. Dont get me wrong, realize your dreams people, but if your dream involves wearing a helmet that looks like a bear head, and a clock on your .... umm... well...yeah...
Just my opinion.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jan 2007)

There is no denying he is a bit nutty, but he does have several successful patents under his belt.


----------



## baudspeed (19 Jan 2007)

True enough, that he is intelligent and driven enough to get a patent completed. My hat is off to him on that.
The part that disturbs me is how fast and how focused his talking is. Even when he shows off the clock, there is little hesitation. I have met a few people that present themselves like this fellow, and most, as well tend to be driven individuals, but what drives them is the fantasy that is in their heads. Some succeed, others end up working the rest of their life on getting their propetual motion machine patented. And cant understand why the 'free energy machine' wont work when the patent inspectors show up.
To be fair I wish him luck. In his excentric methods, there needs to be people who think outside the box, and he is certainly doing that.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (20 Jan 2007)

An earlier post questioned why there is a "clock" dangling between the legs...Maybe it was just a typo. I'll let you decide what other word it could have been.

I apologize.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jan 2007)

no, there's actually a digital timepiece on his codpiece. Think about it, when you're in the field, and every inch of your body has this equipment on it, how are you going to read a wristwatch? so he did the logical thing, and found a way to mount it somewhere on the suit where it would be visible in many different positions.


And, since I know someone is going to bring it up, yes, he could have put it in the helmet as a HUD, but that's getting a little ahead of his stage of development, besides, having any amount of a hud with moving, blinking characters would be distracting to the user.


----------



## baudspeed (20 Jan 2007)

he still has a clock on his crotch...


----------



## Exarecr (20 Jan 2007)

Personally, I happen to think the little mousy fell out of the spinning wheel in his head. Whats next, the Combat Bra?


----------



## putz (20 Jan 2007)

You know what really caught my eye, anyone read an articvle in the maple leaf about 5-6 months ago about the kid, 17 years old I believe,from St. Albert that created the new body armour.  Supposidly weight 18lbs and was standing up to shots from high powered rifles.  I'd like to see what happened with that.


----------



## Shamrock (27 Jan 2007)

Video


----------



## GO!!! (27 Jan 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x71KAVfsWOQ&NR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPS2l5fQ55A

The first video is the testing of the Ursus v1 and v2 suits.

The second video is of the inventor being interviewed in his new suit.

I think he may be onto something with his new suit, certain parts of it, (360 deg ballistic protection and a/c in the helmet) anyway.

The general consensus was that Galileo, Copernicus and Da Vinci were nutbars in their day.


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Jan 2007)

Imagine this stuff in CADPAT  I bet there wouldn't be any more stupid people asking stupid questions when on the way to/from work taking public transit  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Jan 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> I bet there wouldn't be any more stupid people asking stupid questions when on the way to/from work taking public transit  >



little boy on bus: "Mr.Robot-man, why are you on the bus instead of your rocketship."


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Jan 2007)

In that case you can "accidentally" press that bear/mad somalinians defense gas button  :blotto:


----------



## baudspeed (28 Jan 2007)

and quickly subcome to the fumes due to the fact that the helmet is force fed air from the outside using high volume fans...lol


----------



## CrazyCanuck (28 Jan 2007)

Lost Cargo said:
			
		

> and quickly subcome to the fumes due to the fact that the helmet is force fed air from the outside using high volume fans...lol



I find it odd that there would be no air filters, unless they are to bulky...


----------



## Fraser.g (28 Jan 2007)

Just saw a bit on the inventor and the suit on Discovery channel.
Kooky but some good ideas. I have the inclination to think of the suit as a demo platform. Sort of like the concept cars that come out every year in Detroit auto shows.

GF


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2007)

RN PRN - agreed.... he's bolted on those little electronic memopad key fob onto the suit so the soldier can leave a final message to his kin..... dumb / smart idea

and others


----------



## youravatar (28 Jan 2007)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> (Darth Vader Voice) Yes, this will be very useful in crushing that pesky rebel alliane... now where can we find a death star to go with it.
> 
> Seriously though, could be the beginning of a very useful piece of kit!



The northern alliance is on our side  !


----------



## CrazyCanuck (28 Jan 2007)

On a piece of kit this complicated, wouldn't it be best to keep it as simple as possible? Either get rid of all this other stuff or keep it as optional mods... most of it's bound to break anyway


----------



## Big Foot (18 Feb 2007)

Well, for those of you who happen to have about $23,000 to drop, you can now own this suit.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/The-Trojan-full-body-armor-designed-by-Troy-Hurtubise_W0QQitemZ190083564660QQihZ009QQcategoryZ25552QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

Could you image on a UN tour showning up in that? Some dirka dirkaland.. .  :rofl:


----------



## orange.paint (18 Feb 2007)

Can you imagine the Canadian army wearing this in the "Canada first policy" downtown Truro?


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Feb 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Well, for those of you who happen to have about $23,000 to drop, you can now own this suit.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/The-Trojan-full-body-armor-designed-by-Troy-Hurtubise_W0QQitemZ190083564660QQihZ009QQcategoryZ25552QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I thought it was the Halo suite panted black and without the energy shield  ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Feb 2007)

Crazy? I say a little.

Imagine what they said about the guys who thought of inventing the first tank, airplane or submarine.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (18 Feb 2007)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Crazy? I say a little.
> 
> Imagine what they said about the guys who thought of inventing the first tank, airplane or submarine.



Yes. I love that scene in "Patton" when he is trying to sell the tank to the old Cavalry officers who arrive on their horses. They all think he's crazy when he demonstrates how easy the tank is to drive by getting his wife to drive it in her best dress and her bonnet on....ha ha priceless.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Crazy? I say a little.
> 
> Imagine what they said about the guys who thought of inventing the first tank, airplane or submarine.



Those Panzers never worked... what a crazy idea... silly goose.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Feb 2007)

> Well, for those of you who happen to have about $23,000 to drop, you can now own this suit.









"But RSM, you said that you were going to ease up on us wearing after-market kit"


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2007)

Yuk yuk yuk yuk....   ;D


----------



## God56 (30 Jun 2008)

What is with this guy he is like, well look at his new invention. At least some one is taking him seriously.

http://www.baytoday.ca/content/news/details.asp?c=6657


----------



## DarkFire (30 Jun 2008)

Sunday, January 16, 2005

Well nothings been said about this invention for three years so unless France is hiding top secret ninja technology this invention didn't get much farther then this article.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jun 2008)

DarkFire said:
			
		

> Sunday, January 16, 2005
> 
> Well nothings been said about this invention for three years so unless France is hiding top secret ninja technology this invention didn't get much farther then this article.



Well *maybe* because the government (in regards to the suit)  didn't think one soldiers life was worth 23 thousand dollars... :


----------

